# Green LED's behind my grill



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

I finally got around to installing two led strips behind my grill I think it looks great.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow looks great! What kind of LEDs did you use?


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

I used two 12" alpena maxx led strips from auto zone they are pretty bright.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Not bad, should consider doing the full underside. I don't agree with others, I still like the look of underglows.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks good. What'd you wire em up to?

**** you GM! It would look so much better if that upper grill wasn't closed off!


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Not bad, should consider doing the full underside. I don't agree with others, I still like the look of underglows.


I like the look of underglow to, its on my to do list once I have a little extra money for it.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

cdb09007 said:


> Looks good. What'd you wire em up to?
> 
> **** you GM! It would look so much better if that upper grill wasn't closed off!


Right I hate that the upper grill is closed off it would look so much better. I wired them to come on with the fog lights using an add a circuit fuse adapter thing, not sure what the proper name for it is.


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Just an idea,... Could one not open up that grill with a steady hand and a dremel?


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

JAFO said:


> Just an idea,... Could one not open up that grill with a steady hand and a dremel?


I thought about that I just don't have the steady hand. My dad is a manager at a machine shop and he said if I give him my grill inserts for a day he can draw up a new design and make a nice set for the cost of the material so I might go that direction.


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Let us know what your dad comes up with, maybe I'll put an order in lol


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Damitz said:


> I finally got around to installing two led strips behind my grill I think it looks great.


Hey im totally new to this website and new to the cruze well i have a 2013 cruze lt rs 
i also have leds behind my grill and my question is how did u install the top one cause mine dont look like yours still looks good but urs is better


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Cruzeros013 said:


> Hey im totally new to this website and new to the cruze well i have a 2013 cruze lt rs
> i also have leds behind my grill and my question is how did u install the top one cause mine dont look like yours still looks good but urs is better


I took the bumper off for my install but I mounted the top strip on the top lip of the metal bumer so it face's directly into the radiator. I have it highlighted in red.


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Damitz said:


> I took the bumper off for my install but I mounted the top strip on the top lip of the metal bumer so it face's directly into the radiator. I have it highlighted in red.


Thanks that helps me out!! By the way thats a sexy mean ass cruze u got there??


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Cruzeros013 said:


> Thanks that helps me out!! By the way thats a sexy mean ass cruze u got there??


Haha thanks I'm glad you like it. Im a new Cruze owner myself I've only had the car 3 months now. What color LED's did you use? If you have pictures of your install I would love to see them.


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Damitz said:


> Haha thanks I'm glad you like it. Im a new Cruze owner myself I've only had the car 3 months now. What color LED's did you use? If you have pictures of your install I would love to see them.


Ive been having mine for an year now but feels like ive had it for a couple months since i just started to modify it a lil...i used white leds and i will take pics and post them up


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Cruzeros013 said:


> Ive been having mine for an year now but feels like ive had it for a couple months since i just started to modify it a lil...i used white leds and i will take pics and post them up


Awesome can't wait to see how it looks.


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Damitz said:


> Awesome can't wait to see how it looks.


Thats my cruze lol u can kinda see where i put the top led


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Cruzeros013 said:


> View attachment 105802
> View attachment 105810
> View attachment 105818
> 
> Thats my cruze lol u can kinda see where i put the top led


Nice looks good. The reason I took my bumper off for the install was to remove the intake snorkel and the two plastic panels on the sides of the grill. I read somewhere on here that they are there for aerodynamic purposes but I'm not entirely sure if that is true or not. I've been running my car without them and haven't had any problems so far but if you were to go this rout it may give you the desired look your going for. But again I am not sure if there are any other negative effects besides aerodynamic loss from doing this. As for the snorkeling I did the intake resonator delete so I no longer had a need for the snorkel. But I do like the look of the white LEDs it looks sharp!


----------



## SIXcustoms (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm new as well, as a matter of fact I've had my Cruze for a week today. I'm old school an am a big fan of underglow. IMO the the love for it took a nose dive when someone decided it was "cool" to be able to see every tube used lol. It's been a while since I've seen that clean light glow, EXCELLENT JOB!!! to both of you. Looks great.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

SIXcustoms said:


> I'm new as well, as a matter of fact I've had my Cruze for a week today. I'm old school an am a big fan of underglow. IMO the the love for it took a nose dive when someone decided it was "cool" to be able to see every tube used lol. It's been a while since I've seen that clean light glow, EXCELLENT JOB!!! to both of you. Looks great.


Thanks. Its a work in progress but I plan to do a complete kit on the car. Who ever thought it was cool to show every tube must have been too cool for me lol. IMO I think it looks sloppy.


----------



## SIXcustoms (Aug 19, 2014)

Well if you run into that person put some sense in them, lol.


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

SIXcustoms said:


> I'm new as well, as a matter of fact I've had my Cruze for a week today. I'm old school an am a big fan of underglow. IMO the the love for it took a nose dive when someone decided it was "cool" to be able to see every tube used lol. It's been a while since I've seen that clean light glow, EXCELLENT JOB!!! to both of you. Looks great.


Thanks im wanting to put some leds in the wheel wells and underbody as well maybe some interior as well!! ??


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Damitz said:


> Nice looks good. The reason I took my bumper off for the install was to remove the intake snorkel and the two plastic panels on the sides of the grill. I read somewhere on here that they are there for aerodynamic purposes but I'm not entirely sure if that is true or not. I've been running my car without them and haven't had any problems so far but if you were to go this rout it may give you the desired look your going for. But again I am not sure if there are any other negative effects besides aerodynamic loss from doing this. As for the snorkeling I did the intake resonator delete so I no longer had a need for the snorkel. But I do like the look of the white LEDs it looks sharp!


Nice thanks i might give this a try this weekend! Did the snorkel make a difference? How hard is it to remove the bumper and put back together?


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Cruzeros013 said:


> Nice thanks i might give this a try this weekend! Did the snorkel make a difference? How hard is it to remove the bumper and put back together?


Removing the intake resonator gives you a little more turbo sound and I feel like I gained a little more throttle response. 
How To Bypass the Intake Resonator
This link will show you how to remove the resonator.

The bumber isn't to bad that worst part is getting the clips above the side marker light to come loose.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-detailing-interior/1848-how-remove-front-bumper-install-headlights.html


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Damitz said:


> Removing the intake resonator gives you a little more turbo sound and I feel like I gained a little more throttle response.
> How To Bypass the Intake Resonator
> This link will show you how to remove the resonator.
> 
> ...


Sounds good ill make this my weekend project thanks for the help!!


----------

